# Feeding Silver Slides



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

I just picked up some silver slides for my 7" Rhom and I'm not sure if i should take the spine out or keep it in. What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont think piranha's debone their meal prior to eating it









Feed it whole.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

haha Yea i figured that, thanks again.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VJventrella said:


> haha Yea i figured that, thanks again.


They get calcium for their teeth from bones.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Silversides and Smelt are both good food sources for your piranha!...always feed them whole!...it's how they do it in the wild!...


----------

